# Armi difesa personale. Le migliori, legali e facili da usare



## admin (4 Aprile 2017)

Da più di qualche anno (ma ormai siamo arrivati al culmine), ormai, in Italia la delinquenza e la pazzia altrui la fanno da padrone. Gente che viene ammazzata di botte, accoltellata, freddata con colpi di pistola, per futili motivi o per rapine. Se si utilizzassero i vecchi sistemi, ovvero "con le mani", non non ci sarebbe alcun problema. Il problema, però, è che al giorno d'oggi tanta gente completamente malata gira (illegalmente) con coltelli e pistole e non fa scrupoli ad ammazzare. Tanto, si sa, la legge non fa nulla per tutelare gli innocenti.

Allora come autotutelarsi e difendersi? Si potrebbe scendere allo stesso livello dei delinquenti e portare con se, ma solo per difendersi, pistole, coltelli, ed altri armi che uccidono. Ma si rischia (e tanto) nel caso in cui qualcuno vi beccasse con tali armi addosso e senza porto d'armi.

Allora quali sono le armi più potenti e legali per la difesa personale? Sicuramente, le pistole al peperoncino o al pepe. A differenza degli spray (che si possono utilizzare solo a distanza ravvicinatissima), le pistole al peperoncino permette di "sparare" all'aggressore a distanza di 3-4 metri, di centrarlo ad un velocità di 180 Km/h e di metterlo completamente KO (occhi, naso, gola, pelle) per circa un'ora. Senza ucciderlo, però.

In giro se ne trovano tante. Le migliori, e le più ergonomiche e facili da usare, sembrano le "Plexon Guardian Angel 1 e GA2".

Potete vedere un video qui in basso al secondo post ed un test al terzo post


----------



## admin (4 Aprile 2017)




----------



## admin (4 Aprile 2017)




----------



## fabri47 (4 Aprile 2017)

Il problema è che la gente neanche conosce l'esistenza di queste "armi". Dovrebbero permettere la pubblicità in televisione di questi aggeggi.


----------



## admin (4 Aprile 2017)

Test della Polizia in Spagna. Tutti in ginocchio...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che la gente neanche conosce l'esistenza di queste "armi". Dovrebbero permettere la pubblicità in televisione di questi aggeggi.



Sarebbe un'ottima maniera per aumentare le vittime dei delinquenti,
immaginatevi un ladro armato di coltello o pistola quando gli spari addosso, sempre ammesso che lo becchi negli occhi,
senza contare che se divenissero di uso comune i malviventi si attrezzerebbero con delle mascherine.

Ecco la massimo la vedo utile per esempio se hai un litigio al volante e dall'altra auto ti scende il classico energumeno di due metri 

Comunque se fai seriamente l'arma migliore per difendersi è la balestra,
legale con le opportune precauzioni, relativamente facile da maneggiare e letale quanto una pistola.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Aprile 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un'ottima maniera per aumentare le vittime dei delinquenti,
> immaginatevi un ladro armato di coltello o pistola quando gli spari addosso, sempre ammesso che lo becchi negli occhi,
> senza contare che se divenissero di uso comune i malviventi si attrezzerebbero con delle mascherine.
> 
> ...


Una cosa è certa. Ci vuole una legge sulla legittima difesa. 

Attualmente è una cosa vergognosa il fatto che non puoi sparare ad uno che vuole attaccarti con un arma bianca, se spari il colpevole sei tu. Ricordo che in ogni paese c'è una legge che tutela quelli che si difendono, solo quà no. Che schifo.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Aprile 2017)

Ho da poco cominciato a lavorare per un'azienda specializzata in vendita e personalizzazione di armi. 
Molto probabilmente tra non molto mi regalerò qualcosa di "leggero", quindi con munizioni non letali ma comunque efficaci per difendersi, anche perché le aziende produttrici fanno veramente dei bei prodotti uguali agli "originali", dalla pistola al fucile d'assalto delle forze speciali.


----------



## Doctore (8 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una cosa è certa. Ci vuole una legge sulla legittima difesa.
> 
> Attualmente è una cosa vergognosa il fatto che non puoi sparare ad uno che vuole attaccarti con un arma bianca, se spari il colpevole sei tu. Ricordo che in ogni paese c'è una legge che tutela quelli che si difendono, solo quà no. Che schifo.



in realtà si puo fare...ma il problema sono le famose interpretazioni e i risarcimenti alle famiglie dei malviventi.


----------

